# Will cracked 'glass' on tail light fail NCT?



## sadie (17 Apr 2007)

A small part of the coloured plastic covering our tail light is cracked with a small hole. The bulb works fine. Will this fail the NCT?


----------



## Trent (17 Apr 2007)

Probably. Page 37 of the attached link should be useful to you....[broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Apr 2007)

I got away with it about 18 months ago, but I guess it would depend on the tester. IIRC, somewhere in that .pdf it talks about it being a fail item if the clour of the lamp is any different (as in the case of a 'patched' tape repair), or if it's possible for moisture to enter the housing (so causing the bulb to fail). So, technically, it could/should fail. But the cost of a recheck for a minor item like that — presuming it's the only problem found — is a lot less than the cost of replacing an otherwise perfectly serviceable lamp housing. I'd fill in the hole with a small bit of clear glue and chance it.


----------



## tosullivan (17 Apr 2007)

I failed my nct on cracked glass on my fog light as it was deemed unsafe in the event it might come loose and fall out


----------



## jmayo (17 Apr 2007)

Cracked glass is a failure.   I had front fog light cracked and it failed, but wait for it, I took both lights out leaving holes in lower front and it passed the next time. Can't do that with brake lights, indicators though.


----------



## tosullivan (17 Apr 2007)

jmayo said:


> Cracked glass is a failure. I had front fog light cracked and it failed, but wait for it, I took both lights out leaving holes in lower front and it passed the next time. Can't do that with brake lights, indicators though.


I did exactly the same thing.  The nct guy said I failed due to the cracked fog light.  The lights on mine only take a few mins to remove so I removed it with a phillips screwdiver outside the test centre, waited till he was finished his next car and he passed it....


----------



## Guest125 (17 Apr 2007)

Eh Hello? I thought this post was about rear lights? Just replace the light with a new/scrapyard replacement. Next thing you'll be moaning that you failed the nct.I can't see the point in these posts when everyone knows what's required to pass.


----------



## NHG (18 Apr 2007)

If you don't want to buy a new one borrow one from someone elses car (same model obviously) for the test - I have heard of it being done before!


----------



## tosullivan (18 Apr 2007)

caff said:


> Eh Hello? I thought this post was about rear lights? Just replace the light with a new/scrapyard replacement. Next thing you'll be moaning that you failed the nct.I can't see the point in these posts when everyone knows what's required to pass.


 
these threads take on a life of their own


----------



## janedoe06 (18 Apr 2007)

I Used to be worried before about ncts s

But was told by Garage man to just do the standard service and put it through and see what is picked up on ,

i have seen  a friend go thru and pass NCT even though the window on the passanger did'nt open , and one of the seat belts did'nt work at the back ,just bec she did'nt have the money to fix those at the time and it went thru the nct and she fixed those things afterwards 

u know that cracked glass could also indicate poss damage to the bulb as well so that would need checking


----------



## ajapale (18 Apr 2007)

I had a cracked break light. I glued it and passed the NCT.


----------



## Guest127 (18 Apr 2007)

ditto here. on an old imported nissan micra. just glued the glass together and it passed. mrs cu's last car passed even though the letters LU were not on either of the number plates. just depends on who you get for the visual imspection.


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Apr 2007)

Indeed.
[broken link removed]


----------



## nfegan (25 Apr 2007)

Did NCT test this morning, have cracked passenger side tail light, crack about 6 CM long, it was also raining this morning and there was a bit of moisture inside the lens, passed test, although I was a bit worried about it.


----------

